# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Prop, Tren, Dbol Cycle [Weekly Pictures Included]

## Striatiostation

Weight - 189 pounds
Height -5'11



Has been 6 months since i finished my last cycle - so im over the moon-
Going to take weekly pictures of progress

-- Cycle --
100 mg Test Prop -Weeks 1-12 - E/O/D
125 mg Tren Ace - Weeks 1-12 - E/O/D
Dianabol 50mg - Weeks 1-4 - E/D 

HCG 250iu X 2 Weekly - Weeks 1-11 - 

PCT 
Weeks 13-17
Nolva- 40/20/20/10
Clomid- 40/20/10/10


Diet is set - been through it with an oldschool bodybuilding friend which is always a plus.

Meal 1: Pro/Carb 8:00am
8 Egg Whites, 1 Scoop Of Whey Protein, 1 cup oatmeal
50g protein / 54g carbs / 5g fat

Meal 2: Pro/Fat 10:00am
Lean Ground Beef, 50g Cottage Cheese, green veggies
55g protein / 2g carbs / 20g fat

Meal 3: Pro/Carb 12:00pm
2 x Chicken Breast, 1 and a half cup Brown Rice
85g protein / 84g carbs / 3g Fat

Meal 4: Pro/Fat 2:00pm
2 Medium Cans of Tuna , Veggies 
60g protein / 6g carbs / 10g Fat

Meal 5: PPWO 5.00pm 
Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast, ½ cup Brown Rice (Measured Uncooked)
50g protein / 70g carbs / 3g fat

Workout: 7:00pm

Meal 6: PWO Right After Training 
2 Scoops Whey Protein / 80g of Dextrose
45g protein / 80g carbs / 0g fat

Meal 7: Pro/Fat 8-8:15pm 
Lean Protein of your choice, 2 Tbsp Natural Peanut Butter
50g protein / 5g carbs / 18g fat

Meal 8: Before Bed 10:00pm
3 Scoops of Caseine Protein, 1.5 Tbsp. Flax Seed Oil
60g protein / 3g carbs / 21g Fat

Protein: 455grams - Carbs: 300grams – Fat: 80grams

FIRST PICTURE!!

----------


## Striatiostation

First two pins today.
1 ML Prop
.75 Tren 
1.5 ML cottonseed filtered/sterilised oil

going to take my dbols all at once right before i train rather then throughout the day x 3 since i've learnt that the water retention this way is fairly lower then distributing throughout. 

X 2 Pins both Glutes- isnt that bad, doesnt feel much of a cork at all.

Going to train in a couple hours- ill let you know how i go.

----------


## Kiki

I remember your progress and pictures from your last cut, you were really lean and looking very good.

You definitely know what you're doing so GL, i'll be checking this thread out for sure.

----------


## ty357

Bro looking real good. 455g of protein and you only weigh 190 isnt that over kill? I mean im im about 50pounds more than you and dont consume no where tht much. But if its working for you keep it up

----------


## Striatiostation

yeah it seems like alot, but im the type that needs alot of food to grow, its worked before so i only upped my protein by about 50g- ill see how it goes anyway. 

if its too much i can always lower it, but i dont see how more protein should be bad for me. but thanks for the input

----------


## Striatiostation

first session was intense, massive pumps- 5 pounds in 2 days gain. it could possibly be some water retention from the dbol . but going smoothly at the moment. 
194 pounds

----------


## oldschoolfitness

sounds pretty solid bro i'll be checking good luck

----------


## pskyle

subbed.

----------


## JinNtonic

Good luck.

----------


## nycap

looks like a proper cycle. but i have to say that ty357 is right; extra protien is really bad for the kidneys so you should only take enough to support the desired body wieght and if you need more calories get them from complex carbs and olive oil. and you have to keep in mind that taking the gear will always raise your blood pressure which puts extra strain on the kidneys. i can not stress this enough, you do not want to have a kidney failure and wind up on dialisys bro. so protect you kidneys by (1) not eating too much protien; (2) drink lots of water; (3) dont take any advil. and always take low dose asprin while on the gear to help thin the blood.

----------


## Striatiostation

mmm. ok well ill lower my protein by about 50-70 grams per day and up my carbs by about 30-40 grams before 3pm. and i dont take aspirin anyway, and i dont drink, thanks for the advise nycap.

----------


## stpete

Looking good man. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Striatiostation

second pin x 2 quads -
bi's and tri's today - Absolutely amazing pumps! pumps so hard that it started to hurt. loving it at the moment. will put up a picture in a couple of days. another 3 pounds - so from 189 to 197 pounds in 4 days. not bad even for some water weight.

----------


## boss4romdabay

what was your cardio routine when you cut down?

----------


## Kiki

I agree with the guys, I think you're consuming wayy too much protein for your weight.

but hey, if it works for you then great

----------


## Striatiostation

week one picture- excuse the flex. arm is in weird position, trying to get a good chest flex. 

does anyone else get bad back pains from the dbols? its killing me, im considering discontinuing it.


- getting awesome pumps and going smoothly at the moment. just sucks about that lower back pain..

----------


## oldschoolfitness

looking good bro. delts look amazing. getting ready to run a similar cycle myself (no d-bol and a little more test) so i'm curious to see your results. good luck

----------


## oldschoolfitness

oh yeah i also get lower back pain. (old injury) never have noticed it to be worst on d-bol though. but i feel ya i know it sucks.

----------


## Striatiostation

thought i'd upload another 1 - more relaxed. looking fuller. but 2 much water at the moment. im going to stop the dbol .

----------


## gym_junki

looking good bro don't kno but looking at ur face in that pik u don't look too bloaded, sucks about that back pain ur getting, its a solid cycle how about u try and lower ur d-bol to 30mg a day that might work out fine for u. Just wondering are u taking human or animal prop? And how is the tren going u getting any bad side effects from it? I hope not but I'm going to do a similar cycle and just wanted to kno. Good luck on it laan. Lol

----------


## gettingthere

Looking great man, keep up the good work!! hope to get there one day

----------


## Striatiostation

> what was your cardio routine when you cut down?


20 mins in the AM - 4 x a week - and strict dieting was all i did

and abs every second day with weights.

----------


## Striatiostation

> looking good bro don't kno but looking at ur face in that pik u don't look too bloaded, sucks about that back pain ur getting, its a solid cycle how about u try and lower ur d-bol to 30mg a day that might work out fine for u. Just wondering are u taking human or animal prop? And how is the tren going u getting any bad side effects from it? I hope not but I'm going to do a similar cycle and just wanted to kno. Good luck on it laan. Lol


from what i know its human prop.

tren sides arent as bad as before. - a little bit of a cough after pin
no nightmares anymore, night sweats on pin days. thats about it.

----------


## Striatiostation

197 pounds still. havn't gained anything in 4 days at the moment. - its only been 1 and a half weeks. i think because i've dropped the dbols, and less water retention is already apparent since i've been drinking 4green tea's per day. So im just going to see how i go with the prop and tren ace by itself. and still going for my goal of lean mass.

----------


## ty357

> week one picture- excuse the flex. arm is in weird position, trying to get a good chest flex. 
> 
> does anyone else get bad back pains from the dbols? its killing me, im considering discontinuing it.
> 
> http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/6601/19042010349.jpg
> 
> 
> - getting awesome pumps and going smoothly at the moment. just sucks about that lower back pain..


Yea the dbol were killing me as well and i was only doing 30mgs a day. Taurine will help. Looking good bro

----------


## IMunchRoidz

OMG lulz

i know u

ur zyzz's friend 
won't say ur name, cos u might want ur privacy or sumthang

but.... u don't know me (i'm no stalker, i just saw ur pics on bodybuilding.com a while ago)

anyways, subbed, would love to see how ur cycle goes bro

----------


## Striatiostation

sorry abit late on the update. up again another 3 pounds =] happy with progress. im not really getting any cork with the cottonseed oil. im thinking of going without it to minimize pins to 1x eod instead of 2x eod.

----------


## Orangeblast

> OMG lulz
> 
> i know u
> 
> ur zyzz's friend 
> won't say ur name, cos u might want ur privacy or sumthang
> 
> but.... u don't know me (i'm no stalker, i just saw ur pics on bodybuilding.com a while ago)
> 
> anyways, subbed, would love to see how ur cycle goes bro


Haha yeah I regonized him to.

Looking good bro, ill keep checking back

----------


## ty357

Whats up bro i planned on doing the same cycle. When you pin every other day is it mon, wednes,and friday then repeat back on monday, or mon, wednes. fri , sun tues, thurs and so on?

----------


## Jumbo18

> Whats up bro i planned on doing the same cycle. When you pin every other day is it mon, wednes,and friday then repeat back on monday, or mon, wednes. fri , sun tues, thurs and so on?


2nd part bro. follow a routine that you can keep track of EOD injections.

----------


## Striatiostation

EOD bro, dont just do monday,tuesday,wednesday because you leave yourself a gap for the 3rd day since tren and prop are both fast acting esters and it keeps your blood + test levels more stable aswell. stick to a routine of just every second day pin and you'll be set.

----------


## MallmannStos

2 questions: whats your weight now and are you using any AI? 8lbs in 11 days was pretty good
Man you have balls to put your face in a steroids forum...

----------


## Zab

goodluck sl-  :Wink:

----------


## Mr_HermZ

nice results bro, im a newb and im doin the same cycle...gotta fix the diet though. Im 4 weeks in and my friends are noticing im packin on some muscle. hopefully i get the same results as you. keep up the good work!!

----------


## Mr_HermZ

BTW how often do you do cardio??? if you don't mind me asking....im at 175 right now tryin to get up to 190. I try to do cardio but not as much for i dont want to drop weight

----------


## IMunchRoidz

> nice results bro, im a newb and im doin the same cycle...gotta fix the diet though. Im 4 weeks in and my friends are noticing im packin on some muscle. hopefully i get the same results as you. keep up the good work!!


Tren ace on first cycle? Hope everything goes good!

Supaturk bro, where are u?

----------


## Robo Boogie

> -- Cycle --
> 300 mg Test Prop -Weeks 1-12 - E/O/D
> 125 mg Tren Ace - Weeks 1-12 - E/O/D
> Dianabol 50mg - Weeks 1-4 - E/D


So is that 300mg test prop/125mg tren ace per week or per injection?

----------


## stanazol

looking good man

----------


## lankykid234

haha, you're zyzz's friend! I always thought you were natural. Good job though bro, you're looking great!!

----------


## zyzz

> haha, you're zyzz's friend! I always thought you were natural. Good job though bro, you're looking great!!


I'm aware. Come at me bro.

----------


## IMunchRoidz

> I'm aware. Come at me bro.


strong avi

----------


## simonq10

bro your lower back pain could be attributed to you over comsumption of protein, not enough water intake, and the green tea 4x/ day? it's a mild diuretic. Not sure what you're trying to accomplish there, but it has no place with a dbol cycle when the name of the game is basically getting swollen! 
Tren is famous for kidney issues, nothing proven, but loads of people complain on it. So you're really playing games with your kidneys at such a young age.

----------


## Choppers

Looking great beforehand mate. By the end you'll be a beast.

Whats your training routine like and what kind of weights are you lifting?

Will be following this thread closely.........

Good luck

----------


## Striatiostation

final end result.
205 pounds

----------


## JBarron

Nice work bro, makes me want to run tren :-/

----------


## tembe

lookn great bro

do u kno ur bf levels?

----------


## Colts18

wow, chest really sticks out to me. great job!

----------


## ar-gun

mashallah brother good job

----------


## amcon

> week one picture- excuse the flex. arm is in weird position, trying to get a good chest flex. 
> 
> does anyone else get bad back pains from the dbols? its killing me, im considering discontinuing it.
> 
> http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/6601/19042010349.jpg
> 
> 
> - getting awesome pumps and going smoothly at the moment. just sucks about that lower back pain..


DBOL is giveing you back pump, happens w orals sometimes, just suck it up and get your gains from the dbol and then it will go away... i actually like the back pump showes me the stuff is reall




> I'm aware. Come at me bro.


what doest that mean?

----------


## lestat88

Zyzz is everywhere these days.

Definitely watching this thread, keep up the good work.

----------


## lestat88

> what doest that mean?


He is using memes from misc and /fit/

----------


## craino

Did your pins hurt when u stopped mixing them with cottonseed filtered/sterilised oil? Did u end up just mixing prop and tren in 1 syringe?

----------


## Stephen73ta

Looking solid bro keep it up!

----------


## bdzemske

very vascular bro

----------


## trentt

Rip ****

----------

